# PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018



## Hightower92 (10. Juni 2018)

*PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*

Mahlzeit,
ich möchte im Herbst diesen Jahres meinen Blechotto wieder frisch für die Zukunft machen, da doch Spiele wie WoT, Kingdom Come oder theHunter - Call of the Wild, ihn recht Alt aussehen lassen was die Grafik angeht.

Mainboard:
Gigabyte, GA-78LMT-USB3
CPU:
AMD FX-6300, 6x3.50 GHz, als Kühler den Alpenföhn SuperSilent SI2
Arbeitsspeicher:
12 GB, DDR3 (1x 8 GB, 2x 4 GB, letztere aus meinem alten Rechner entnommen)
Grafikkarte:
GeForce GTX 750 Ti, 2 GB DDR5
Netzteil:
Corsair VS550, 550W

Sonstiges: Festplatten hab ich zwei Stück verbaut, 1,5TB insgesamt. Lüfter hab ich 1x Vorne (Rein), 1x Hinten (Raus), 2x Externe per USB und an der CPU/Grafikkarte. Gehäuse nennt sich "Enermax iVektor.Q". Windoof 10 läuft als Betriebssystem.
Zweck der Aufrüstung ist wie oben beschrieben, einfach in Zukunft Games auf "hoher" Auflösung zu spielen und wieder 3-4 Jahre Ruhe zu haben.
Zum Thema €€€, ich dachte da an maximal 400-500€, natürlich je weniger umso besser, is klar... 
Bin halt leider absolut kein Profi was sowas angeht, zusammenbauen würde ein Bekannter übernehmen, der Beruflich in der EDV-Branche unterwegs ist.

Eine ganz große Frage die mich an einen schwarzen Tag erinnern lässt wäre die: Sollte ich mir nun die Komponenten kaufen die Ihr mir vorschlagt, verkraftet das Netzteil das auch? Habe mir vor Jahren (nur) eine neue Grafikkarte einbauen lassen, nach 2 Tagen hat es mir das Netzteil und den gesamten PC zerschossen, deswegen bin ich da etwas vorsichtig...

Grüße!


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*

Ich würde den Herbst abwarten und schauen, ob NVIDIA bis dahin passende Custom Modelle der nächsten Generation aufm Markt hat 

Bis dahin kannst du mal gucken, ob es überhaupt die Grafikkarte ist, die limitiert: FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags. | ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Hightower92 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*

Hmm, war vielleicht etwas blöd umschrieben, geht ja nicht nur um die Grafikkarte. Geht einfach darum wieder einen schnelleren Rechner zu haben, auch mit neuer CPU, vielleicht noch einen Riegel RAM dazu, etc.


----------



## zael84 (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*

Warte bis Herbst und meld dich dann hier nochmal. Dann stellen wir dir einen PC zusammen


----------



## FetterKasten (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*

Es macht keinen Sinn jetzt einen PC zusammenzustellen, den man erst in 4 Monaten kauft, ohne zu wissen, was es zu dieser Zeit gibt.
Frag dann nochmal


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (10. Juni 2018)

*AW: PC aufrüsten / Herbst 2018*



Hightower92 schrieb:


> Hmm, war vielleicht etwas blöd umschrieben, geht ja nicht nur um die Grafikkarte. Geht einfach darum wieder einen schnelleren Rechner zu haben, auch mit neuer CPU, vielleicht noch einen Riegel RAM dazu, etc.



Das hab ich schon so verstanden....deswegen der Link mit der Bitte um Prüfung, was genau bei dir limitiert


----------

